# Puppy Prices - KC registered Pedigree



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

I have seen a quote on another thread someone saying they don't need to show to breed and that show breeders are charging, I assume in their breed £2000 for a puppy.

What is a reasonable price for a well bred puppy from health tested top class parentage. 

How does this compare with the stud fee? 

Is the availability of puppies low (fewer than 300 pups registered annually), medium (up to 2500 pups registered) or high (more than 2500 pups registered).

Has the breed had public exposure in films/adverts, by celebrity ownership, or in some other way become fashionable?

What is the going rate for the breeds your involved in and do you think that fair for the relative rearing costs involved?

I'll start:
Norwegian Elkhound £550 - £600, Stud fee price of a puppy, availability of pups Low.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

bull terriers £650-850 but i paid a £1000 pound for my fawn bitch with 24 champs in the bloodline !


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok my breeds "Basenji & Norwegian Buhunds" £500-600, stud fee price of a puppy, availability low.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> bull terriers £650-850 but i paid a £1000 pound for my fawn bitch with 24 champs in the bloodline !


That is what I meant by well bred. So would you say £1000 is what a pup from show potential litter would cost or is the price very varied.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

For Staffords in the region of around £450-£700.

We paid £350 for Tyler,he was from an untested litter,stupid I know and never again,It was so Stressful awaiting results.
We Paid £500 for Meg,She was Genetically Clear at birth,both Parents tested clear.

Stud fees vary in our breed from around £200 - £500.
My breed is very popular and very overbred,we are still seeing Stud dogs and litters advertised where no testing has been done,speaking from an owner who has had the horrible experience of waiting on results,I think it's disgraceful.
We are also seeing dogs & bitches that don't resemble the breed been offered at stud and been bred from,again I think this is unacceptable.
The availabilty of pups is high,all the free ads are regulary unindated with pups,same with the free papers.

Our Breed Rescues are struggling,all local and national ones are also bursting with Staffords.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Brainless said:


> That is what I meant by well bred. So would you say £1000 is what a pup from show potential litter would cost or is the price very varied.


that was more than they cost usualy but she was rare color ,fawn with a black muzzle was what cost me the grand! usualy 750-850 buys you the best!


----------



## chriswelsh (Dec 31, 2007)

Italian Spinone only ever seen them priced at 750 pounds stud fee dependant on the blood line and show results.
At the end of day its about improving the breed standard if anyone does it soley for the money its for the wrong reasons.
I believe the high end price deters ad lib buyers who havent seriously considered the breed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> that was more than they cost usualy but she was rare color ,fawn with a black muzzle was what cost me the grand! usualy 750-850 buys you the best!


We get "Rare" Colours advertised when infact there is no rare colour,Our breed has a good variety of colour.These breeders of so called rare colours charge extortionate amounts of money usually for a badly bred pup.
Show Breeders charge a lot less with excellent bloodlines.


----------



## Leanne1989 (Nov 11, 2007)

My breed is Chihuahua..long and smooth coated. There prices have gone up a stupid amount in the last few yeras due to them becoming "fashionable" They are priced between say £1000-£1750!! i know its very varied but thats just how it is at the moment. For a show quality bitch of breeding potential your looking at £1500+ but obviously less for pet
Stud fee is very low compared to puppy price...normaly between £175 and £300 again very varied.
leanne xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

chriswelsh said:


> Italian Spinone only ever seen them priced at 750 pounds stud fee dependant on the blood line and show results.
> At the end of day its about improving the breed standard if anyone does it soley for the money its for the wrong reasons.
> I believe the high end price deters ad lib buyers who havent seriously considered the breed.


What I am trying to establish is what is fair for the effort and costs put into good breeding and what drives prices above that which most would consider reasonable.

Why are stud fees the price of a pup in the majority of breeds yet in popular ones it seems not?


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Nelson was from a good breeder - £650
Benson is adopted through Rescue

Pups from parents that have had all relevant tests, KC reg etc will be around £500 - £800

I'm devastated to see so many Rotts advertised now for anything from £150 - but that aside the Rescues are bulging too


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Labradors (working/trialling strain)

We have paid between £350 and £800 depending on the pedigree.

English springer spaniels (working/Trialling strain)..between £250 and £350.

We sell our lab pups at £450 - £500 ..thats taking into account all the breeding costs..stud fee's are usually around £350 -£500 , so pretty much the cost of a pup.

Ang


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

our akitas was £600 with a good bloodline and kc reg but since we got her ive been told this was cheap


----------



## BredaKim (Nov 10, 2007)

Labradors - 

Price varies from £400 - £700

Stud Fee Price of average pup (cost me £450 for boarding and stud)

Popular breed and very available


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> We get "Rare" Colours advertised when infact there is no rare colour,Our breed has a good variety of colour.These breeders of so called rare colours charge extortionate amounts of money usually for a badly bred pup.
> Show Breeders charge a lot less with excellent bloodlines.


theres no rare colors with a staff cause theres so many of them ! the fact is every concil estate in the uk got staffs on it ! as for fawn bull terriers not being rare sallyanne go on epupz or pets at home and see if you can find one fawn bull terrier with a black mask ! you wil find most other colors but not fawn with a black mask ! And she has bloodlines from credeta wich speaks for it self !


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> theres no rare colors with a staff cause theres so many of them ! the fact is every concil estate in the uk got staffs on it ! as for fawn bull terriers not being rare sallyanne go on epupz or pets at home and see if you can find one fawn bull terrier with a black mask ! you wil find most other colors but not fawn with a black mask ! And she has bloodlines from credeta wich speaks for it self !


I wasn't having a go,just saying we have breeders advertising "Rare" when there not.
I'm not going to comment on the council estates bit!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I wasn't having a go,just saying we have breeders advertising "Rare" when there not.
> I'm not going to comment on the council estates bit!


 i wasnt having a go eather ! just stateing a sad fact !


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

i see how my council estates comment could upset you sallyanne but it is a sad fact aint it ! wich is what i meant by there being many colors a round with staffs ! as you said earlyer the free adds are full of all sort of staffs all colors all types of peddigree! its a shame !


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> i see how my council estates comment could upset you sallyanne but it is a sad fact aint it ! wich is what i meant by there being many colors a round with staffs ! as you said earlyer the free adds are full of all sort of staffs all colors all types of peddigree! its a shame !


Yes it is!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Tweedle Dee said:


> Labradors (working/trialling strain)
> 
> We have paid between £350 and £800 depending on the pedigree.
> 
> ...


I am curious what makes for such wide variations in the price of well bred health tested pups in many of the breeds. Do breeders and breed clubs in these breeds not work together to form a common pricing policy.

In my breed we do all tend to network and find that having the same price or no more than say £50 difference for extras provided that it makes things easier when sharing out puppy enquiries, as nature rarely arranges for the right number or sex of pups born even when you have a full waiting list and singing from the same hymn sheet makes sense.

We also don't differentiate stud prices as we need dogs used to keep the gene pool broad and a dog should not be used based on price. Be the dog a first tiemer or a proven top sire the price is the same, normal puppy price.

Doesn't it cause problems for buyers and breeders having such wide price range for good quality pups?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

garryd said:


> theres no rare colors with a staff cause theres so many of them ! the fact is every concil estate in the uk got staffs on it ! as for fawn bull terriers not being rare sallyanne go on epupz or pets at home and see if you can find one fawn bull terrier with a black mask ! you wil find most other colors but not fawn with a black mask ! And she has bloodlines from credeta wich speaks for it self !


I have certainly seen black masked fawns at shows, none of the coloureds as common as the whites, but never thought them particularly unusual????

Makes life simpler when your breed has only one acceptable colour


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Brainless said:


> I am curious what makes for such wide variations in the price of well bred health tested pups in many of the breeds. Do breeders and breed clubs in these breeds not work together to form a common pricing policy.
> 
> In my breed we do all tend to network and find that having the same price or no more than say £50 difference for extras provided that it makes things easier when sharing out puppy enquiries, as nature rarely arranges for the right number or sex of pups born even when you have a full waiting list and singing from the same hymn sheet makes sense.
> 
> ...


I think it is a bit of a minefield for the first time buyer (and sometimes even for folk who know what they are looking for!!)

From my point of view , we are willing to pay that bit more if need be to ensure we are getting a 'good' pup from health tested parents and also good lines.

At the end of the day (in my eyes) it all comes down to the breeders reputation and achievments, the puppies breeding and what buyers are willing to pay.

What makes me wonder is why some of these cross breeds (labradoodles, jackapoo's etc) are demanding such high prices (up to £1000 in our area ) ..i guess thats another thread!!

Ang x


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

In my breed we do all tend to network and find that having the same price or no more than say £50 difference for extras provided that it makes things easier when sharing out puppy enquiries said:


> Dont they call that 'price fixing'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure I've read somewhere that that is very very naughty
> 
> I'd love the price of Rotts to go sky high - then the numptys might just be priced out of the market - but as it is now even the best breeders with fantastic winning lines are still struggling to place puppies. Even if they've had a waiting list before hand I know of people with pups that they are having to keep. What with the Rott incidents of late and the fact that our breed are now tailed this has put so many people off - so I'd say the best plan for Rott breeders at the moment is to not breed


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Brainless said:


> I have certainly seen black masked fawns at shows, none of the coloureds as common as the whites, but never thought them particularly unusual????
> 
> Makes life simpler when your breed has only one acceptable colour


no you havent your just making up cr*p as you go along ! as usual !I know cause when i wanted to buy a fawn bull terrier i went to a lot of shows and saw maybe three out of hundreds of whites !? dont you realise that most people on here cant stand your pompous silly comments !?
 your getting pethetic with all this BS talk mate


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Garry mate, dont let it wind you up. 
Anyone that actually knows anything about Bullterriers knows that its a rare colour to come by.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Garry Lighten up with your comments......

If Brainless has seen some then who are you to argue.

The only colour we don't see alot of in our breed,,in the ring are Blues,they don't do well,as they usually have pigmentation faults.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Garry mate, dont let it wind you up.
> Anyone that actually knows anything about Bullterriers knows that its a rare colour to come by.


 your right but sallyanne dont see it ,she still thinks i am talking about a staff poor girl


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

garryd said:


> your right but sallyanne dont see it ,she still thinks i am talking about a staff poor girl


No I don't at all,You like assuming things don't you!
Maybe I should have said IN OUR BREED,I'll edit my post just so I don't confuse you Garry,It don't take alot does it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

you say there no rare colors with staffys sallyanne but they ask £1000 for blues !


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Quite a number of years ago the blues was very rare to come by and being charged at the silly price they are still going for today.
Altho today they are not so rare, So why the price tag?
U can't tell me a litter of well bred blue staffys take up more money then well bred normal staffy color prices?
So again, Why the price tag on the blues?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

garryd said:


> you say there no rare colors with staffys sallyanne but they ask £1000 for blues !


But I know a few good Breeders that have Blues spring up in litters from time to time,They charge the same for that colour as they do the rest of the litter,It doesn't cost anymore to raise a puppy of a different colour to the rest does it?
The Valglo Kennels recently had 3 blue pups in one of their litters,they charged exactly the same money for those.

Those that are available that you have seen advertised for £1000 are badly bred pups,with those Breeders expoliting the breed for money


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Quite a number of years ago the blues was very rare to come by and being charged at the silly price they are still going for today.
> Altho today they are not so rare, So why the price tag?
> U can't tell me a litter of well bred blue staffys take up more money then well bred normal staffy color prices?
> So again, Why the price tag on the blues?


Blues have never been rare.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> But I know a few good Breeders that have Blues spring up in litters from time to time,They charge the same for that colour as they do the rest of the litter,It doesn't cost anymore to raise a puppy of a different colour to the rest does it?
> The Valglo Kennels recently had 3 blue pups in one of their litters,they charged exactly the same money for those.
> 
> Those that are available that you have seen advertised for £1000 are badly bred pups,with those Breeders expoliting the breed for money


Thats not always the case sallyanne, I have seen sellers that have tested pups for £1000, Does that make them bad breeders exploiting the breed for money? Or maybe they are trying to get back the money they payed for the testing? which can work both ways for norm color staffs but u don't see them going for £1000 do ya? 
Do yours go for 1000 sally? u test no doubt


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Blues have never been rare.


Well to me at one point they was.

Thats going back some 14 years ago, I myself didnt see so much as 1 where i come from but i knew they was about being advirtised.
Yet today they are very well known and being sold all over the place, some at resonable prices and some at silly prices.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

How much did valglo sell the blue pups for out of interest sally?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Thats not always the case sallyanne, I have seen sellers that have tested pups for £1000, Does that make them bad breeders exploiting the breed for money? Or maybe they are trying to get back the money they payed for the testing? which can work both ways for norm color staffs but u don't see them going for £1000 do ya?
> Do yours go for 1000 sally? u test no doubt


Mine don't sell for around that price,both my dogs are tested clear.I would say just because they are tested doesn't make the breeder ethical or reputable does it?They are expoliting the Breed for money.Top Breeders in our breed don't advertise.



Eolabeo said:


> Well to me at one point they was.
> 
> Thats going back some 14 years ago, I myself didnt see so much as 1 where i come from but i knew they was about being advirtised.
> Yet today they are very well known and being sold all over the place, some at resonable prices and some at silly prices.


Blues have never been rare,good Reptuable Breeders have always had Blues Spring up in litters,



Eolabeo said:


> How much did valglo sell the blue pups for out of interest sally?


Around £550 I Believe,all health tested well bred pups.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Mine don't sell for around that price,both my dogs are tested clear.I would say just because they are tested doesn't make the breeder ethical or reputable does it?They are expoliting the Breed for money.Top Breeders in our breed don't advertise.
> 
> Blues have never been rare,good Reptuable Breeders have always had Blues Spring up in litters,
> 
> Around £550 I Believe,all health tested well bred pups.


Very reasonable for tested blues at £550. now thats more like it.

Yes there are breeders out there who sell tested blue staffys for a Reasonable price but it makes me wonder why other breeders with tested blues sell at £1000?
Is it down to the bloodline or something? Or just being plain greedy?

Sally, If you had blues, What price would you let yours go for at todays prices? Again just out of interest


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Very reasonable for tested blues at £550. now thats more like it.
> 
> Yes there are breeders out there who sell tested blue staffys for a Reasonable price but it makes me wonder why other breeders with tested blues sell at £1000?
> Is it down to the bloodline or something? Or just being plain greedy?
> ...


The other Breeders who sell for £1000 + are just plain greedy and expoliting the breed,they also seem to think that because one Parent is Blue the pups will be Blue,Genetics don't work in that way.
I wouldn't say it's down to bloodlines because most have dogs in the ped that I and others have never heard of.Blues are very rarely shown because they have pigmentation faults,Grey noses instead of Black,light eyes etc...

I hope I never have Blue pups,but if I do they will go at the same price as the rest of the litter,owners are vetted very carefully and ALL pups are endorsed regardless of colour including the one we keep.Colour is the last thing you should look at when choosing a pup.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

sallyanne wrote I hope I never have Blue pups,but if I do they will go at the same price !! 
garryd wrote of course you will sweet heart !


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i all ways wanted a blue staff when we had staffs,,,,i thought they stood out more,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

garryd said:


> sallyanne wrote I hope I never have Blue pups,but if I do they will go at the same price !!
> garryd wrote of course you will sweet heart !


Garry Grow Up!!!
You don't know me,as I said before if money was an important factor my dog could have been used at stud before now,on unreg,untested bitches.

We are not all the same you know!
If I had Blues,which is unlikely but possible from my bitches breeding then they would go for the same price as the rest of the litter.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

just had a look at your website Sallyanne - I'm loving your Meg, she's gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> The other Breeders who sell for £1000 + are just plain greedy and expoliting the breed,they also seem to think that because one Parent is Blue the pups will be Blue,Genetics don't work in that way.
> I wouldn't say it's down to bloodlines because most have dogs in the ped that I and others have never heard of.Blues are very rarely shown because they have pigmentation faults,Grey noses instead of Black,light eyes etc...
> 
> I hope I never have Blue pups,but if I do they will go at the same price as the rest of the litter,owners are vetted very carefully and ALL pups are endorsed regardless of colour including the one we keep.Colour is the last thing you should look at when choosing a pup.


If one parent is blue then no doubt the pups are carrying the blue gene? Therefor there is a chance that somewhere along the lines that pup can be throwning out blue/s? so because of this some breeders are still asking a tidy sum for that pup coz they are carrying the blue gene, Ive seen this.

Maybe it is just away of getting more money out of people, Because a pup is carrying the blue gene and they clearly know how much alot of breeders are asking for blue dogs nowadays, they are taking the mick by increasing the price on a normal color dog but not quite asmuch as a pure blue coz the dog has blue gene.

These sort of people are clearly stating in the add that the pup is carrying the blue gene knowing they can take the piddle and tempt people that havent got enough for a pure blue, That breeder is no doubt after more money because they know they can get it, And i myself think its all down to the stupid prices these blues go for, Thats why these people take the p*ss.

I don't give a flying bleep what color a staffy is, i myself think they should all go for the same amount each, give or take a small few quid.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Jo P said:


> just had a look at your website Sallyanne - I'm loving your Meg, she's gorgeous


Agree  they are both gorgeous dogs but i do like meg, Blacks are a fav of mine in staffys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Garry Grow Up!!!
> You don't know me,as I said before if money was an important factor my dog could have been used at stud before now,on unreg,untested bitches.
> 
> We are not all the same you know!
> If I had Blues,which is unlikely but possible from my bitches breeding then they would go for the same price as the rest of the litter.


sallyanne i was joking that time  aye BUTT ! your a forester now so lighten up babe !


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Jo P said:


> just had a look at your website Sallyanne - I'm loving your Meg, she's gorgeous


Thank You! 


Eolabeo said:


> If one parent is blue then no doubt the pups are carrying the blue gene? Therefor there is a chance that somewhere along the lines that pup can be throwning out blue/s? so because of this some breeders are still asking a tidy sum for that pup coz they are carrying the blue gene, Ive seen this.
> 
> Maybe it is just away of getting more money out of people, Because a pup is carrying the blue gene and they clearly know how much alot of breeders are asking for blue dogs nowadays, they are taking the mick by increasing the price on a normal color dog but not quite asmuch as a pure blue coz the dog has blue gene.
> 
> ...


Blue is a recessive dilute gene,a washed out black.
I agree with you i wouldn't touch a Breeder like that,there more interested in the money side than producing,good well bred pups.



Eolabeo said:


> Agree  they are both gorgeous dogs but i do like meg, Blacks are a fav of mine in staffys.


Thanks 


garryd said:


> sallyanne i was joking that time  aye BUTT ! your a forester now so lighten up babe !


I know!!!  I'll never be a forester though,Blackcountry Born & bred me


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Thank You!
> 
> Blue is a recessive dilute gene,a washed out black.
> I agree with you i wouldn't touch a Breeder like that,there more interested in the money side than producing,good well bred pups.
> ...


sallyanne i am sure we can be freindly ! aye if you ever want to whind a forester ask him who killed the bear


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i keep parson russells ,we show and breed ,puppies are priced from£300/500

stud fees charged by me is normally half the price of a pup 
but i also allow my boy to be used on jack russells/working terriers and as these sell for less the stud fee is less ,some people do not agree on using there dogs on jacks but i think as he is eye tested and line bred ,he can but improve the average russell lol ,these people will breed wether its my dog or the one off the local farm


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> i keep parson russells ,we show and breed ,puppies are priced from£300/500
> 
> stud fees charged by me is normally half the price of a pup
> but i also allow my boy to be used on jack russells/working terriers and as these sell for less the stud fee is less ,some people do not agree on using there dogs on jacks but i think as he is eye tested and line bred ,he can but improve the average russell lol ,these people will breed wether its my dog or the one off the local farm


Im a big fan of the parsons terrier. I never see any about and I always keep my eyes open for them.
Do you have any pictures or pups at the moment?


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

lol ive got lots and lots of pictures ,my last litter has just gone ,but i decided to run on a little girl shes 12 weeks now


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

She's lovely.
Any pics of the parents?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Mine don't sell for around that price,both my dogs are tested clear.I would say just because they are tested doesn't make the breeder ethical or reputable does it?They are expoliting the Breed for money.Top Breeders in our breed don't advertise.
> 
> Blues have never been rare,good Reptuable Breeders have always had Blues Spring up in litters,
> 
> Around £550 I Believe,all health tested well bred pups.


I agree with you that pups should be priced the same regardless of colour.

Just found the NOTTS & DERBY DISTRICT BULL TERRIER CLUB website.
PUPPIES

Buying advice for potential puppy buyers is in line with my 'boring' views, and the ideally bred litter in the Midlands is advised as £650 to £700.

I fail to understand why any colour less common or not should have a premium in price. You may need to wait longer to locate a well bred one, but it's rearing costs will be the same as the more popular/common colours.

As for Blue staffs and rarity, I suspect the colour is/was less common as it is hard to get one that meets the standard for dark eye. Good Breeders breed for a good dog, usually the colour is incidental /secondary to the dogs overall quality.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i dont know if its just me but if i see a ad for a unusual colour ,it always makes me think that something else has been added (another breed) people advertise it as something new but its more likely to be a cross .by this i dont mean blue sbt i just assume these are not common ,as there not a desired colour in the show ring


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Brainless said:


> I agree with you that pups should be priced the same regardless of colour.
> 
> Just found the NOTTS & DERBY DISTRICT BULL TERRIER CLUB website.
> PUPPIES
> ...


 i see what your saying but like i said even the uk top breeders where my fawn bitch came from know what to ask for there dogs ! the place where she came was a kc acredited breeder whos lines are some of the best in the uk ! and all there pups on the day i went there was £950 ! thats what i fot for my dough !
i would love to know how many fawns are reg with the kc !??


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

garryd said:


> i see what your saying but like i said even the uk top breeders where my fawn bitch came from know what to ask for there dogs ! the place where she came was a kc acredited breeder whos lines are some of the best in the uk ! and all there pups on the day i went there was £950 ! thats what i fot for my dough !
> i would love to know how many fawns are reg with the kc !??


You could find that out easily if you know anyone who has the Breed Records Supplement for a given year as the colour of the pups will be stated in the registration details.

Sallyanne do you have copies of any of the terrier BRS?

It would be interesting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Brainless said:


> I agree with you that pups should be priced the same regardless of colour.
> 
> Just found the NOTTS & DERBY DISTRICT BULL TERRIER CLUB website.
> PUPPIES
> ...


Your right,
It is extremely hard to get a well bred Blue SBT pup,in my eyes it's a washed out black and suffers with pigmentation problems,light nails,grey nose,light eyes etc...



terriermaid said:


> i dont know if its just me but if i see a ad for a unusual colour ,it always makes me think that something else has been added (another breed) people advertise it as something new but its more likely to be a cross .by this i dont mean blue sbt i just assume these are not common ,as there not a desired colour in the show ring


Blue is in the breed standard but its as i said above,so they don't do well in the ring.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Brainless said:


> You could find that our easily if you know anyone who has the Breed Records Supplement for a given year as the colour of the pups will be stated in the registration details.
> 
> Sallyanne do you have copies of any of the terrier BRS?
> 
> It woudl be interesting.


Somewhere,I'll have a dig through them,alot of our stuff is up the loft from when we moved Must sort it out!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

garryd said:


> i see what your saying but like i said even the uk top breeders where my fawn bitch came from know what to ask for there dogs ! the place where she came was a kc acredited breeder whos lines are some of the best in the uk ! and all there pups on the day i went there was £950 ! thats what i fot for my dough !
> i would love to know how many fawns are reg with the kc !??


The Accreditted Breeders System run by the KC means nothing to me.It doesn't make the Breeder any better.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

bullbreeds said:


> She's lovely.
> Any pics of the parents?


----------



## clairemac9 (Jan 14, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> For Staffords in the region of around £450-£700.
> 
> We paid £350 for Tyler,he was from an untested litter,stupid I know and never again,It was so Stressful awaiting results.
> We Paid £500 for Meg,She was Genetically Clear at birth,both Parents tested clear.
> ...


umm take it your on about staffs that are to tall


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

clairemac9 said:


> umm take it your on about staffs that are to tall


And your point is????
I'm on about dogs that don't resemble the breed,conform to standard and not tested!!!!That also includes taller dogs yes, as there not meeting the standard are they???
It's unacceptable


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

my friend has a nice small bitch similar to you white ,i was pleased to see she had the bitch cc today


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> And your point is????
> I'm on about dogs that don't resemble the breed,conform to standard and not tested!!!!That also includes taller dogs yes, as there not meeting the standard are they???
> It's unacceptable


now now ladys stop getting your knickers in a twist!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

garryd said:


> now now ladys stop getting your knickers in a twist!


I'm not getting mine in anything 

I asked a Question So the point of Quote"umm take it your on about staffs that are to tall" Is what???


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

terriermaid said:


>


Lovely looking dogs, all of them.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

oh i see why you like them then ,theve got such great characters ,thanks for the comments


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I'm not getting mine in anything
> 
> I asked a Question So the point of Quote"umm take it your on about staffs that are to tall" Is what???


remember sallyanne if you want to wind a forester up just ask him what happend to the bear !????


----------



## clairemac9 (Jan 14, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> And your point is????
> I'm on about dogs that don't resemble the breed,conform to standard and not tested!!!!That also includes taller dogs yes, as there not meeting the standard are they???
> It's unacceptable


what becuse we dont sell them at £500 pound a peice for moneys sake mines kc reg but like i said kc must register anything


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

clairemac9 said:


> what becuse we dont sell them at £500 pound a peice for moneys sake mines kc reg but like i said kc must register anything


how much do you charge ????


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

clairemac9 said:


> what becuse we dont sell them at £500 pound a peice for moneys sake mines kc reg but like i said kc must register anything


No the price reflects the quality and bloodlines don't you think,says it all really.Buyer Beware is the saying!
The KC unfortunatly only go on litter applications,as long as both parents are registered yep they will register the litter,the sooner they bring in compulsary testing and refuse to register untested litters the better in my opinion.

A fool is easily parted with his money, springs to mind


----------



## clairemac9 (Jan 14, 2008)

i just have to lauph at the people who were being rude abusive and down right bullys are now bickering on between themselves who needs the theater


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> No the price reflects the quality and bloodlines don't you think,says it all really.Buyer Beware is the saying!
> The KC unfortunatly only go on litter applications,as long as both parents are registered yep they will register the litter,the sooner they bring in compulsary testing and refuse to register untested litters the better in my opinion.
> 
> A fool is easily parted with his money, springs to mind


i agree but you gotta realize sally that the majority of people who are after a breed and want a pet don't really care if you are breeding proper like me or you or breeding from a van ! you can tell them youve tested for this or that but have you noticed that they dont seem to be listening ! they just want to pick there dog then go home with it !


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

garryd said:


> i agree but you gotta realize sally that the majority of people who are after a breed and want a pet don't really care if you are breeding proper like me or you or breeding from a van ! you can tell them youve tested for this or that but have you noticed that they dont seem to be listening ! they just want to pick there dog then go home with it !


Yes I agree with you Garry,I feel sorry for those who have been stung and then fall foul off the DDA,maybe one day these idiots will listen!

I have a waiting list for my pups and get roughly 2-3 puppy enquires per week.I explain that we have got a waiting list,won't be breeding till whenever I stress how important health testing is and point them in the direction of the Breed Clubs.I also stress about maybe taking on a rescue dog,before considering a puppy.

I had an email recently asking if I would like to use a dog at stud,so I enquire to be nosey,no tests etc...I pick my own studs anyhow,the person became very abusive because I said no,Emails blocked


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

clairemac9 said:


> i just have to lauph at the people who were being rude abusive and down right bullys are now bickering on between themselves who needs the theater


You must be reading a different thread


----------



## clairemac9 (Jan 14, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> No the price reflects the quality and bloodlines don't you think,says it all really.Buyer Beware is the saying!
> The KC unfortunatly only go on litter applications,as long as both parents are registered yep they will register the litter,the sooner they bring in compulsary testing and refuse to register untested litters the better in my opinion.
> 
> A fool is easily parted with his money, springs to mind


then we both must be fools for buying them untested pmsl


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

i think we all should hugg and get it over with!


----------



## clairemac9 (Jan 14, 2008)

start from the beginning you sound like your all in competion with each other some of us keep them as pets BOOTS ON THE OTHER FOOT NOW


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

clairemac9 said:


> start from the beginning you sound like your all in competion with each other some of us keep them as pets BOOTS ON THE OTHER FOOT NOW


what ????????


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

clairemac9 said:


> start from the beginning you sound like your all in competion with each other some of us keep them as pets BOOTS ON THE OTHER FOOT NOW


heres a little tip ! dont beleve in your own hype darling as on here it wont count for much


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

clairemac9 said:


> then we both must be fools for buying them untested pmsl


Difference is I *did* something about it,My dog was tested,with clear results,I knew the chance I was taking,I also had the support from his Breeder and the stud dog owner.I have an obligation to my pups and their new owners.
People will always try to justify bad breeding practices.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

clairemac9 said:


> start from the beginning you sound like your all in competion with each other some of us keep them as pets BOOTS ON THE OTHER FOOT NOW


Nothing wrong with a well bred health tested puppy as a pet!!!


----------



## clairemac9 (Jan 14, 2008)

like i said sally when you sent me that private message thank you for leading me in the right direction


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

hi Duldey is a kc registered shar pei boy and cost £500 because he was 14 weeks when we got him was origionally for £800 but his breeding dated back to the origional bloodline inported for china, downside is that he was a lot harder to socialise to start with.
april is a kc reg girl and cost £650 but the breeder tried to put it up to £750 ,
but my mother is law got one for the same breeder for £200 becasue he only had one eye supposedly to cover vet fees, 
but when i looked at my recipt he had put the april cost £800 and that the othe puppy was free becasue of eye problems lol, do they honestly think we are stupid!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

terriermaid said:


>


There were quite a few at Manchester (Stafford showground) today I think they are great dogs, and the legs being long appeals to me more.

The unfussy look compared to the WFT cousins is endearing.

Love the pirate patched one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Dont they call that 'price fixing'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure I've read somewhere that that is very very naughty
> 
> (


Might be in business circles, but then breeding properly should not be a business, and breed clubs advising a guide price for breeders is a very good thing for breeders and buyers.

It removes reason for resentment between breeders, with some considering their entitled to charge more for some reason.

Buyers know what is considered a fair price, and that they are not being taken for a mug.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Nothing wrong with a well bred health tested puppy as a pet!!!


I thought they were all pets first and foremost.

Mine are pets 365 days a year, in addition show dogs maybe 20 days a year, and at most rearing puppies for 24 weeks in their lives. (average 13 years)

Getting off topic again though.

Just to remind what is a fair price for the best bred pups, why is there a wide variance in price, and is this due to fashion, availability etc?


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

Brainless said:


> There were quite a few at Manchester (Stafford showground) today I think they are great dogs, and the legs being long appeals to me more.
> 
> The unfussy look compared to the WFT cousins is endearing.
> 
> Love the pirate patched one.


THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS ,i have been to manchester once ,but i didnt like how they set it out lol in january i was just inside the door so was very draufty and had continous people going by ,my dogs lead quite a quiet life ,but i have booked them in for crufts


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Brainless said:


> I thought they were all pets first and foremost.
> 
> Mine are pets 365 days a year, in addition show dogs maybe 20 days a year, and at most rearing puppies for 24 weeks in their lives. (average 13 years)
> 
> ...


Mine are Pets first & foremost,they were brought as pets anything else is a bonus.The Breeders of my two are still in touch and regularly check on them.I send updated Pics and progress reports.I never expected anything less.
I prefer my pups to go to pet homes rather than show homes,if they want to show then fine,but we always state in the contract that the puppy is brought as a pet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Mine are Pets first & foremost,they were brought as pets anything else is a bonus.The Breeders of my two are still in touch and regularly check on them.I send updated Pics and progress reports.I never expected anything less.
> I prefer my pups to go to pet homes rather than show homes,if they want to show then fine,but we always state in the contract that the puppy is brought as a pet.


Yep all mine are sold as companions, but I am really pleased if they get shown too.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Shar-Pei's I have seen from as low as £300 upto £1500!

I paid £550 for Chance, at 15wks old, which I would never do again, he suffers really bad with dog agression because he was never socialised, I try my hardest for him and we have been to various classes but my hands can not handle being ripped to shreads of his leash. Of the leash he is a different dog, I have been told he is protective over me that is why he is agressive towards other dogs, we have been lucky that he has never bitten anyone but he was bitten on his first walk with us when he was little, so that could a negative factor to his agression.

Back to the prices, the average price for a Shar-Pei is £800. Some colours such as Blue, Lilac and Isabella can cost more because they are rare. There is a colour called Flowered, and that is the next colour I would like, these dogs should not be KC registared because the Shar-Pei standard says they should be shown as 1 solid colour. Most breeders put them down as the colour they are patched. Flowered Shar-Peis are a white based dog with coloured patches all over them, ie. White with Blue, White with Cream, White with Lilac. You can also get pointed and sables too. Pointed look like mini, wrinkley Rotties depending on colouring and sable is a lovely on fawn Shar-Peis with black over them.

Another fault to the breed is Bearcoats, these I believe are throwbacks from orginal breeding with Chow Chow and they do indead look like Chows but with meater lips and wrinkles if you can find them under that mane. 

Both Flowered and Bearcoats are usually prices a little cheaper but recently on epups I have seen a gorgeous flowered dog being sold for £1200 the same price as his blue litter mates. I have also see a Bearcoat being sold for upto £200 cheaper than the other pups.

Black, Cream and Fawn are common colours so litters with multiple colours you will usually find they are the cheapest and it works up, Bitches also seem to cost more too.

Emma x


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

i know the flowered ones are genarally not solid all over there is one i have seen which is just flowed on his legs lol.
dudley is not very social but children he seems to make an acception for and some adults he loves and some he hates, i think he is weird or poss autistic lol
the breeder i got april from wanted more for the chocolate bitch the was in the litter>?
she is an apricot sable she just has few black hairs down her back.


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

also do you have any pics ?


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Here are some flowered picturers....
This is my friends bitch Daisy and her friend Weston...









Blue flowered dog - the one that was on epupz









Lilac Flowered Pup, 10 days old









Pointed pups









Emma x


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

OMG they are soooo cute,
i will try to poste some pictures tomorrow up to date ones there are some in the dog gallery already but i really must go to bed now as i have such a long dsay tomorrow so night all!!
xxxx
sam


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Night, Sam. I will post some new pictures of Chance in the gallery too.
Emma x


----------

